# How to keep iphone while offline downloading



## pkellner (Jan 21, 2008)

How do I keep my iphone from going into screensaver mode while downloading

It causes the downloading to stop


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

Settings>General>Auto-Lock

Set Auto-Lock to Never. I think this will help your issue. However, with Never, you must remember to lock your phone manually. And I think the last time I used the download feature I had to keep the app open, without allowing it to background.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The TiVo app should keep the iPhone awake as long as it's in the foreground and actively downloading. It's been a while since I've downloaded but that's how it worked the last time I did it.


----------



## Rycardo (Apr 7, 2002)

The TiVo app developers could - and should - make it so the app doesn't allow the phone to sleep when downloading. They could also make it a setting the user sets to enable/disable. Several of my apps have this feature.

In case a TiVo rep is reading this, ask your development team to read up on this setting:


```
[UIApplication sharedApplication].idleTimerDisabled = YES;
```


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm pretty sure it does. It's been a while since I've downloaded anything (I typically stream) but last time I did the iPad stayed awake until the download completed.


----------

